# Easiest way to make a part from scratch?



## djblu3 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a beginner and I just purchased a tamiya honda s2000 1/24 scale model kit. The car does not have a rear wing / spoiler and I don't think one can be purchased as an accessory. I was wondering what was the easiest way to make one from scratch? 

What tools and material will I need? I'm hoping these are low cost tools and materials as well. 

This is a picture of the wing right here









Please help me and use Laymen's terms because this is the first kit I am making.

Thanks.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Fujimi actually has a kit they designate "tuning" with some other items included.

Fujimi GT-W Wing and Muffler tune set, Contains two wings (Type S and Type R), plus three muffler parts, 2 pairs of steering wheels, and two bucket seats. Muffler parts are molded in matte chrome; steering, wings, and seats are molded in black. A sheet of decals is included.

Aoshima has a GT wing set with three different wings. Might be harder to find, but ebay should yield some results.

Tamiya has a* Ings Z Power wing set.*

All of those could be utilized to help with your wing. However, with all that said here's what you are going to want to do. 
Look for a shop that sells evergreen plastic. Lots of different stuff from this company will help you get what you need. Assorted cutting tools, saws, blades and sanding tools. 
Tape, mechanical pencil, tracing paper are all good extra things to have as well to help in designing what you want. Index cards are about the right thickness to kind of cut out and design in three dimensional mode, giving you a really good idea of where you want to go and as well as flexibility before you start hacking plastic.
If it were me, I would work on the wing first before you do any type of body work or paint on your main body. This way you are able to handle the body without worrying about damage of any type. Get all the measurements you need to be able to start cutting away on your evergreen sheets. 
That's just about where I would start. 

Chris


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Sound advice!

Since you asked for "laymen's terms" (and just in case you don't know), the "evergreen plastic" that Superduty455 mentioned above is a variety of styrene shapes, strips, and sheet materials manufactured by Evergreen Scale Models. If you can't find Evergreen products, look for Plastruct, which is simply a different manufacturer of the same products. Most hobby shops that sell plastic model kits will stock one or the other (or both).

And remember--measure twice, cut once.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

I suggest you make a spoiler with pasteboard (non-corrugated cardboard) use rubber cement to put it together to see it it looks correct. When the pasteboard mock-up works for you, take it apart and use it for patterns to mark and cut out your evergreen sheet plastic components. The sheet plastic comes in a variety of thicknesses, I suggest the 9008 Plain Assortment to start with. It has 3 sheets 6"x 12" each and each one is a different thickness, .010 inch, .020 inch and .040 inch. at about $3.49, this is plenty for several such projects.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Detail Master makes a few types of rear wing, made from photoetched metal. No pictures on their site (www.detailmaster.com, do a word search for tuner) but Mega Hobbies (www.megahobby.com) had an image of the fret:










There's a few styles on the Mega Hobby page as well, all illustrated:

http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?find=tuner

Granted, these are not the fiberglas/carbon fiber type your picture shows but in my area (Fresno, California) most of the tuner guys run these wings anyway. All of them are under $12. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Good call Pete! You could get some CF decals and apply them to the metal spoilers too. Just a thought.
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris. 

DJ, consider some of the other tuner stuff like wheels, photoetched CD's and sunglasses, keys and stuff on the Detail Master website. 










You can also get 5 point seat belts, speaker grills, NOS bottles, if you're into super detailing even the AN fittings and line to hook those bottles up.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you asking for help in making a new spoiler from scratch to replace this one, or do you need someone who can take the dimensions from your model, and make one, or offer one for sale cheap? It shouldn't be too hard to make another one from the pictures on the box. I'd just make one that looks close enough to what you want with sheet styrene, and paint it to match. If you need more help, or anything at all, just ask. 

~ Sick of still being the God of being unwanted


----------

